# Drawing Rut



## NK129 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah...well not sure if this the right section but, blah blah, I did it anyway.


Yes, I am one of those "art" people that probably sucks because I can't draw awesome...ly.
I have hit a rough point of a stagnant rut of lack of motivation. I suck and want to get somewhere Better. How should I get going on this?
I had a deviantart once...but people there are mean and lame.
Yeah, I just try and draw, but don't go far. Sucks.
What to do? What to do? O_O
Pretty much: What to do to keep myself Busy? And Draw stuff?


----------



## Taralack (Oct 25, 2010)

http://hippie.nu/~unicorn/tut/xhtml/


----------



## Jw (Oct 25, 2010)

NK129 said:


> Yeah...well not sure if this the right section but, blah blah, I did it anyway.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am one of those "art" people that probably sucks because I can't draw awesome...ly.
> ...


 
Pop over to the tutorial forum and show what you have so far. There, somebody will have some tips to share with you. I con't help unless I know where you're at artistic level-wise


----------



## Tonus (Oct 25, 2010)

For starters, stop putting yourself down.  Without confidence in your ability to improve and produce good art, you will be your own obstacle.  I never lacked for confidence when it came to art, no matter how horrible my work was (and as I look back, it was downright terrible).  There was a point at which I wondered "what was I thinking back then?"  But now I think that the confidence I had, even when it was misplaced, kept me going.

Second, find time to draw and do it, and show your work to others.  There's no substitute for that.  You can learn from others and you can be inspired by others, but you can't improve unless you draw.  You can't measure progress if you don't have any work to compare with.  Don't force it, but set aside time to draw and stop discouraging yourself.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 25, 2010)

NK129 said:


> Yes, I am one of those "art" people that probably sucks because I can't draw awesome...ly.


 
Yeah there are very few that started off "Awesome" 

Most of us practiced. If you're having problems with motivation maybe drawing isn't right for you. Its just like not everyone can make the NBA or be a Rock star. Those people practiced. It really isn't some "inborn talent" where there was no effort made.

Read the sticky thread about Inspiration in the Critiques forum


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 26, 2010)

If you don't have the drive, then it's probably not for you. We all hit those ruts, but unless you're willing to pull your duff out of it, to work harder and pull through it, then there's nothing really we can do for your until you make that decision to work harder at it.


----------



## NK129 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I really think I just slack off a bit much on this hobby of mine.
I have been drawing all day today, and I think they are pretty good. I just am having personal annoyance at what and how I draw.
Eventually I'll get good. O_O


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 27, 2010)

Thar you go, that's the spirit. If you wanna post any of what you've drawn, critiques and advice will push you along that progressing route faster.


----------



## JCobalt (Nov 18, 2010)

Artist's block is one of the worst possible things to have happen.  It's no secret that a lot of artists generally use their art as an emotional/creative outlet and when that's blocked up, it can get _bad_.

There actually comes to a point where just practicing doesn't do it for you anymore.  An artist doesn't feel fulfillment from practice any more than a tennis player feels good about playing against a wall.  It helps them keep in shape, but it lacks the point of the activity itself.

What should you do about it?  Play.  The best way to push your work harder than you used to is to begin a piece and not restart it- you can't crumple it up and start on a new piece of paper.  Just keep trying until you've figured out the things that work and the things that don't.  You'll feel better, and while the piece probably won't be a figure of perfection, you'll have taken a piece from start to finish, which is always a good morale builder.

Keeping a sketchbook is one of the _key_ things you'll learn from any art class.  When you approach a major project or have a simple idea, jot it down and play with it in your book.  It will take you very far in creating a beautiful and well thought out piece!

I've been there.  It's downright depressing to feel stuck in a rut.  When you can draw and not much else, you begin to wonder what you're good for; however, try to keep a positive mindset and remember to always take a moment to look around you and explore every possibility!


----------

